# Ontario Code - Electrical question



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

My nephew is in an apartment with wires that are exposed. They have the white plastic housing, but they are fastened to the baseboards and and do not have any metal housing to cover them.

This can't be code, but I cannot find the building code anywhere online. 

Anyone know?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This might help:

Electrical Safety Authority Technical FAQ


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Thank you my friend!

Answer is right here (in case others google and come across this thread):


Question
Does the Ontario Electrical Safety Code permit the installation of non metallic sheathed cable on the surface of a wall or ceiling?
Answer
Yes, however where non metallic sheathed cable is surface mounted at a height of less than 1.5 m (5') above a floor or in any location where it is subject to mechanical damage, the cable shall be protected by installing protective moulding, guarding, or piping over the cable.

Rule 12-518.

Ontario Electrical Safety Code 24th Edition/2009.

Related Answers
12-27-23 NMSC - permitted on underside of basement joists?
12-27-27 NMSC - Exposed outdoors, conduit required?

ESA - FAQ's


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I am not an electrician but I am about 99.99999% certain that is not code. 

If there is any chance they could be damaged or cut by day to day activity, think sharp edge on a vacuum head, then they are most certainly not safe.

Also along the base boards one has to consider local flooding such as a pipe bursting. For that reason alone those cables should not be right at or close to floor level.

Phone the local electrical inspector if you cannot get the owner to address the issue.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The saga continues?

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/88140-where-buy-120v-stove.html

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/87997-quick-question-landlord-responsibilities-ontario.html

I'll reiterate my opinion from the earlier postings...the landlord is an ass and should be reported...full stop.

Without seeing it, I can't say one or the other. Legality would depend on the connections and load more than the actual run of the cable, but generally any exposed surface runs may need to be in a conduit. Having said that, remember that in most unfinished basements there's plenty of exposed cable, but properly connected at exposed junction boxes. Code says no hidden junction boxes --they have to be accessible. 

My spidy sense tells me the landlord likes to cut corners and there's a very good chance this place is full of illegal retrofits.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

kps,

You are very right. But he was in a pinch for a place to live for the school year. The electricity is so bad there, that a laser printer fries the fuse and if he runs the microwave in combination with the stove or the toaster oven it blows the fuse. But, it was cheap, has two big windows and is close to school. So it worked for 8 months. I just wrote the landlord a notice of termination of tenancy citing the electrical problems. It is just too much and dangerous.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Good for you ...and your nephew.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Whether or not it's a basement exposed cable is a no-no in an area where people live. 

Also I would be very concerned that the cables were that close to the floor in a basement. Code or not it is just plain dumb to risk mixing water and electricity. 

They do make wire races that both look good and protect electrical wires in locations where they have to be exposed.

The blown fuses/circuit breakers are indicators of some sort of serious issue. Getting him out of there is indeed the wisest course of action.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

eMacMan said:


> Whether or not it's a basement exposed cable is a no-no in an area where people live.


You're picking at nits. 

I was referring to exposed wires in the floor joists of an unfinished basement which are properly connected to a junction box (ie for light fixtures) or are full runs between the panel and the rest of the house, not wall wiring in a livable space. Basements are not considered livable space until they are converted into such and then all codes apply. Although, have a look at laundry areas in some new construction...is the cable shielded in a conduit or bare? How about the underground "gray" 14ga wire? 

Besides, from my understanding, the apartment in question is not a basement apt. and therefore there is little risk of flooding. The risk lies elsewhere.

The issue isn't with exposed romex, it's an issue of stupidity, greed and incompetence of a slum landlord who should upgrade to at least 200 amps (or more, based on occupancy) and rewire accordingly. If I was Adrian or his nephew, I'd have the Fire Marshall and city inspectors on him so fast it would make his head spin. I'll even bet that he doesn't have proper insurance coverage for a rental dwelling and no survey was ever done by the insurance company.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

kps said:


> You're picking at nits.
> 
> I was referring to exposed wires in the floor joists of an unfinished basement which are properly connected to a junction box (ie for light fixtures) or are full runs between the panel and the rest of the house, not wall wiring in a livable space. Basements are not considered livable space until they are converted into such and then all codes apply. Although, have a look at laundry areas in some new construction...is the cable shielded in a conduit or bare? How about the underground "gray" 14ga wire?
> 
> ...


I thought I saw a mention of a basement suite, my error. Either way exposed Romex along a baseboard is a bad idea. Especially in an apartment.

My big concern remains with overloaded, poorly grounded or perhaps arcing circuits. Any of the above warrant immediate attention as they could lead to either shock or fire. The more so as it is very possible that the entire electrical system is a mess. I would try to get a peak at the main to see if there are multiple circuits on the same fuse or breaker. In that case phone the city electrical inspector immediately. 

Suspect your analyses of the landlord is on the money.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

I share your concerns. The place is a disaster waiting to happen. I don't know this for a fact, but from Adrian's posts this sounds like an old single family house converted into rental units. Clearly done by a DIYr or by a bunch of hacks.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> kps,
> 
> You are very right. But he was in a pinch for a place to live for the school year. The electricity is so bad there, that a laser printer fries the fuse and if he *runs the microwave in combination with the stove or the toaster oven it blows the fuse*. But, it was cheap, has two big windows and is close to school. So it worked for 8 months. I just wrote the landlord a notice of termination of tenancy citing the electrical problems. It is just too much and dangerous.


That would happen anywhere those items on the same circuit. Except code says a kitchen needs more than one circuit.

When you say exposed wires do you mean bare metal exposed, or just wire run along the baseboards?

A picture would help!


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

If you're looking for the Ontario _Building Code Act_, you can find it at the Ontario Government's e-laws site: www.e-laws.gov.on.ca All current statutes and regulations are posted there, along with many historical documents. Just choose your language, then click on "Search or Browse Current Consolidated Law", then you can choose "B" for _Building Code Act_, and voila! It's really a very simple process.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

:clap:


Jason H said:


> That would happen anywhere those items on the same circuit. Except code says a kitchen needs more than one circuit.
> 
> When you say exposed wires do you mean bare metal exposed, or just wire run along the baseboards?
> 
> A picture would help!


Just running along the baseboards. No metal exposed, but code calls for metal casing/sheathing. 

Yea the kitchen is on one circuit. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Adrian. said:


> :clap:
> the kitchen is on one circuit. .


A kitchen alone should have at least two circuits. From the previous description, it sounded like there was maybe one circuit for the entire dwelling. That is quite inadequate.

Is this a dwelling that still concerns you? Or have you moved on? In short, do we care any more?


----------



## Optimize (May 7, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> kps,
> 
> You are very right. But he was in a pinch for a place to live for the school year. The electricity is so bad there, that a laser printer fries the fuse and if he runs the microwave in combination with the stove or the toaster oven it blows the fuse. But, it was cheap, has two big windows and is close to school. So it worked for 8 months. I just wrote the landlord a notice of termination of tenancy citing the electrical problems. It is just too much and dangerous.


So, what's the problem? Seems like the price is commensurate with the quality of the apartment.

If safety is such a big concern then why not pay a proper amount of rent for a properly maintained apartment?

It always amazes me how those who pay the least for things tend to be hardest to please....


----------

